# Help identifying



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

I saw this on the reno tonight with a flashlight. It wasn’t on the soil but almost on top of the grass.


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

I submitted pictures to the MSU Extension Office and might go up there tomorrow.

Edit: I went back outside and found this in the same general area.


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

I want to say armyworm based on pictures online. I have on hand BioAdvanced 24 Hour Grub Killer which lists armyworms and Bifenthrin. Is Bifen more of a preventative or does it take a few days to kill?


----------



## Dono1183 (Oct 11, 2021)

Monterrey BT works well, but washes off if it rains. It kills them right away when they start to eat your grass that has the application.


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

MSU Extension identified the first one as a cutworm.


----------

